# Cure Social Anxiety With Affirmations



## muzzi (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi there,

Just letting you know about something that changed my life, and WILL change your life if you want it too.

Affirmations are something that seriously took me from being an absolute recluse, to being a people person that everybody loves.

A long story short is that I moved to Australia as a young child (just started high school) and got a lot of flack. This did nothing for my self esteem, as I was never mr confidence anyway. I had no-one to talk too as my parents did not understand and I had not befriended anyone.

Anyway, fast forward a few years. After high school finished I studied for a couple more years, still living at home, rarely going out except to study. I don't know where it came from, but I came across a book on creating wealth which I read and enjoyed. From there I got into personal development and in particular affirmations. Within months I was going out to clubs *on my own* meeting heaps of people and having the time of my life!

Weeks after I had become comfortable with engaging people in general conversation I decided it was time I tried the dating scene as I was long overdue for a nice girl. I changed my affirmations a little, and seriously within weeks I was turning dates down. Affirmations are SERIOUSLY powerful tools.

Fast forward once again, I am now living with one of the girls I met whilst I was out, I have been with her for years now. I have a decent job and I am enjoying life, now I have changed my focus to financial success. Already I have paid off my debts and I have money in the bank. Fair enough it was only a car loan, but being debt free was another step on the way to a perfect life.

I am now trying new things in terms of business ventures and although everything is looking good I cannot tell you yet how it will all pan out. As you might have thought though, I am very positive about it all.

This all happened because of affirmations. Seriously. I would not be the happy man I am today without them.

In light of my success, and due to my absolute faith in affirmations I have created a new, free web site for everyone to use. Have a look at http://www.bmindful.com - the actual affirmations I used are listed on the site for all to use

I don't want the fact that I am promoting bmindful to take away from the power of affirmations. I don't care where you get them from, bmindful, another site, or make them up yourself. But get into affirmations, SERIOUSLY!

I would love to hear from you if you make any progress. The feedback form located at http://www.bmindful.com/feedback.aspx is the best way to get in touch with me. If you want to post success stories on my web site, I will do that for you also.

Good Luck!


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I agree, they do work wonders (paired with physical health)


----------



## muzzi (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks for the support guys!

I am currently on the look out for some success stories (with regard to affirmations) to add to the web site. I would love for anyone to get in touch with me if they have one they would like to add!

A short article would be ideal, it can be as personal as you want, and if you would like a link back to your site or email I can do that too. 

I am not adding the success stories page right away but its on the drawing board (not literally, I am still on the look out for a cheap white board  ) early in the new year.

my email address is leenutter at gmail dot com for anyone that is interested.

Thank you so much!


----------

